# Hi Everyone! - Wyndham Extra Holidays



## Cheryl20772 (Aug 9, 2010)

Where have you guys been all my life?  Well, since 2001 anyway.  We bought our first timeshare (Grand Seas - from the developer) in 2001 (upgraded later for a nice chunk of money to Club Navigo); and followed that up with discovery points at Farifield a year or so later, and then full on up to 308000 points VIP with Wyndham.  They tried to get us to go for the Gold VIP a year and a half ago, and the Gold is so tantalizing, but reading here has helped me gain some sanity.  We don't need that many points and certainly not at the price they want to sell them.  Without that tantalizing "Gold VIP" in front of my eyes, I would never even want those points.  The last sales rep was so smooth telling us how he has millions of points and never pays any MFs because he rents all of his extras at Extra Holidays.  I was drooling to know more about how that's working.  But had enough strength to drag our sorry butts out of there.

Now maybe someone can tell if Extra Holidays has changed their way of doing things.  What he told us is that he calls EH up and asks them what points they need and those are what he rents to them.  He gets the needed forms before he calls so he can transfer the points right away.  He always makes money because he only rents where there is demand.

Please tell me it's that easy?  I looked at the EH web site and  can't find any such instructions there... nor can I really find a phone number for those wanting to rent out points.  Heck, I'm still nervous about making reservatons on time to get to the places we want to use with our points, and using all of our points and not losing them.  Never mind figuring out how to rent them to someone else.

Oh, if only we had not fallen for all the glory of the gifts and promises of appreciation and value!  Now I really need to learn how to optimize use of what we have.  I worry too that when we die, our kids won't be inheriting an asset from us, but rather a liability that they will have to keep paying MFs on and can't even give away.  I need to learn; so I can teach them.

Tug seems to be the place for me.  Thanks everyone!


----------



## theo (Aug 9, 2010)

*A snippet of info...*



Cheryl20772 said:


> ... nor can I really find a phone number for those wanting to rent out points.  Heck, I'm still nervous about making reservatons on time to get to the places we want to use with our points, and using all of our points and not losing them.  Never mind figuring out how to rent them to someone else.



Don't shoot the messenger, but in March of 2009 Wyndham adopted a new policy effectively *prohibiting* the rental / transfer of points among owners (prohibited except of course directly from Wyndham itself). :annoyed:

P.S. Fyi, there is a *Wyndham-specific* forum here on TUG (look under "Timeshare Resort Systems"), in which you will find a number of very well informed and experienced Wyndham owners (among whose number I do not presume to include myself). The level of knowledge and experience there is a real treasure, imho.


----------



## jjmanthei05 (Aug 9, 2010)

Cheryl20772 said:


> Where have you guys been all my life?  Well, since 2001 anyway.  We bought our first timeshare (Grand Seas - from the developer) in 2001 (upgraded later for a nice chunk of money to Club Navigo); and followed that up with discovery points at Farifield a year or so later, and then full on up to 308000 points VIP with Wyndham.  They tried to get us to go for the Gold VIP a year and a half ago, and the Gold is so tantalizing, but reading here has helped me gain some sanity.  We don't need that many points and certainly not at the price they want to sell them.  Without that tantalizing "Gold VIP" in front of my eyes, I would never even want those points.  The last sales rep was so smooth telling us how he has millions of points and never pays any MFs because he rents all of his extras at Extra Holidays.  I was drooling to know more about how that's working.  But had enough strength to drag our sorry butts out of there.
> 
> Now maybe someone can tell if Extra Holidays has changed their way of doing things.  What he told us is that he calls EH up and asks them what points they need and those are what he rents to them.  He gets the needed forms before he calls so he can transfer the points right away.  He always makes money because he only rents where there is demand.
> 
> ...




Here is how I understand extra holidays to work. You pick a rental for a week book the rental through Wyndham like you would for any vacation you yourself would take. Then you give that reservation to EH to rent out for you but here is the catch. They take 40%, don't guarantee that your rental will actually rent and if they only rent out a portion of you rental you only get the money for the days they rent minus of course the 40%. So if you book a 7 day vacation and they only rent out 2 days you only get paid for 2 days. 

Here is a website that shows some of the info from Wyndham themselves.
www.ehowners.com

As for the value of your ownership, I think you already have an idea of what it is worth and if you don't just go look at some completed auctions on ebay. If you can get $5 per K you will be doing better than most. Hope this helps.


Jason


----------



## vacationhopeful (Aug 9, 2010)

Hi Cheryl,
Weasal-speak! That salesman was replaying an OLD, OLD tape; so old it is outdated. I truly doubt that he even owns_ ANY_ points, much less millions of points. Extra Holidays only makes a profit for Wyndham - Jason has the correct business plan for EH as he posted.

So, you have 308,000K as a lowly VIP. That is not a bad number ... gets you a 2BDR in Prime season at most resorts. You have free Housekeeping Credits(HKs), 5 Guest Certificates and limited Reservation Transactions (RTs). Watch the RTs - cancelling and rebooking a couple of reservations will have you reaching for that credit card to pay or RTs. You get a 25% discount at 60 days out and upgrade at 30 days out. Figure that the upgrade will happen in the off season sometimes. Enjoy the 25% discount - Gold would only have gotten you 10% more off - not a whole lot.  HINT. Check the Resort Specials as they are sometimes 25-40% off (Gold and Platimum VIPs generally don't look as their discounts and earlier upgrades tend to work out better).

Next, learn to use you RCI Exchange options to stretch your points for more vacations. Remember, depositing to RCI costs an RT. Do multiple bookings of vacations and deposit within 1 calendar day (like Aug 9) as all transactions that day is just 1 (one) RT. Book a trip today; change and rebook tomorrow==> uses 2 RTs (2 calendar days, 2 RTs). GoofyHobbie has some stickys posted on Exchanging .... read and learn, esp about the advantage of exchanging back into Wyndham.

Learn what it means about your Home Resorts. If you decide to rent a week usually the best times are when everyone else wants to be there. July at Myrtle Beach is a very good example. There is a lot of info on renting your TS here, too.

As for your kids - yes, MFs will seem like a burden to them IF you give them free vacations for years and years. Those cheap getaway sales weekends are short and sweet for a reason - give a taste, then sink the hook. Better yet, just send them pictures via email ... if they are not there, you won't have to buy them dinner, also. :ignore: 

If the kids want a TS vacation, pull out the MF bill and ask UPFRONT for the money. You will be doing them a favor. And tell them the truth about buying from the developer - only truthful knowledge will save them (along with a short display of eBay auctions).

And Cheryl, Welcome to TUG!


----------



## Cheryl20772 (Aug 9, 2010)

vacationhopeful said:


> And Cheryl, Welcome to TUG!


 That's what I was lookin' for!  Thanks for the welcome


----------



## Goofyhobbie (Aug 9, 2010)

Cheryl,

As explained above you can make an internal reservation with Wyndham and then rent the week through Wyndham Extra Holidays; but you not only lose at least 40% of the rental value you lose control of your valuable reservation.

Here we recommend that you become a TUG MEMBER and use the free classifieds within the TUG Marketplace to rent out any reservation that you specifically make for the purpose of rental.

You get a lot a value from the $15.00 annual membership and the fee is used to support the site so that you and others like yourself can come here regularly and interact with this great community.  

Another perk of membership is the ability to provide and read reviews by other TUG Members so that you and your family will have good information about any resort that you may be contemplating as a destination home for your next vacation.

In addition to free use of the classifieds you can benefit, through membership from the private *Sightings/Distressed Forum *that is available to members who otherwise might miss out on available exchanges through RCI Weeks, RCI Points, or II.

Many Wyndham Points owners have found the current deposit system lacking because RCI currently has no way to allow you to search on-line with your GENERIC deposited points. That may change at some point; but for now you can use the *Sightings/Distressed Forum *to ask for Sightings or to peruse Sightings already posted to know when various major developers have made "Bulk Deposits" of inventory that you can "Snag" with very reasonable generic point deposits.

We are glad to have you here as a Guest and we hope you will get tremendous benefit from now knowing about the wealth of information that is available.


----------



## Jya-Ning (Aug 10, 2010)

jjmanthei05 said:


> They take 40%, don't guarantee that your rental will actually rent and if they only rent out a portion of you rental you only get the money for the days they rent minus of course the 40%. So if you book a 7 day vacation and they only rent out 2 days you only get paid for 2 days.



The 40% is what the rent they got.  If they have to split the week, and need extra clean, you will have to pay for that, since you are VIP and should have unlimited HK credit, so it probably will not cost you.

They do have 1 big benefit though, they are affliate with Wyndham, and get a lot more explosure (like Wyndham's own site, and all other big internet travel site).  But your interest may not be the same as their, you will want to get max for your week, they will want to get max for their whole operations which means to maintain certain inventories over the whole year not just the highest rental time.  

Jya-Ning


----------



## mshatty (Aug 10, 2010)

FYI, the rental agreement between you and Wyndham Extra Holidays does allow you to remove the reserved unit under certain circumstances.  So, you may be able to cancel the reservation and get your points back.  However, if the unit/reservations has been booked, you can' cancel the reservation.


----------



## Don (Aug 10, 2010)

Jason in post #3 is right. you only get 60% of the actual #of days rented and you lose the rest.  It happened to my next door neighbor.
In my case, we gave them Fourth of July week 2010 way back in Aug. '09 at Nat'l Harbour.  We knew it wouldn't open until Feb.  We didn't know that they wouldn't list it until April.  That meant 2.5 months of time to rent it, out of 11. 
When it got to the 18 day mark, we called to see if it had rented.  When we were told no, we canceled the rental and got our points back before the 15 day deadline.  I must add that they were very accommodating about that.
If I were to try them again, I would give them no more than a 3 day weekend during a prime time for visiting the area in question.


----------

